# Batman Arkham Asylum Setup



## BranchedAndy (Oct 19, 2009)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f26...n-arkham-asylum-setup-423055.html#post2400101

I'm having the exact same problem my rig froze before the game finished installing, not sure what to do here.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

since you have not deleted anything yet, please use revouninstaller link in my sig to remove the game(if it shows in the list.)


----------



## BranchedAndy (Oct 19, 2009)

Sorry, I actually have deleted the eidos install folder, Revo wont pick in up and I am completely stumped. I can't think what else it could be but in the registry. I honestly dont know what to do about this. Please help!


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Well, like I told the other guy. It's a left over file. You need to find it, as it makes the setup thinks it's already installed.


----------



## BranchedAndy (Oct 19, 2009)

The search continues....


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

You can try emailing the company. Maybe the cd is defective? I am really running out of ideas and google isn't helping too much. I am pretty sure it's a left over a file. I say email the company because maybe they can tell you what files to delete.


----------



## BranchedAndy (Oct 19, 2009)

Yes I will try that, Thanks for the help!


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

It will probably take a couple of days. Tell me their response too please. Make sure you give them as much detail as possible as every detail helps.


----------



## Nerdie (Oct 25, 2009)

i tried this and it suceeded. Try run regedit, and right click hkey local machine. Then search for "Eidos". It will show you a key, delete it


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Removing the Eidos entries from the registry could be a solution but for sure it's risky, if you have another Eidos product you need to know what you are removing
also playing with the registry is not something a PC beginner should be doing, so only if you know what you are doing, try that solution
Revo offers that solution, if you can find Batman in the Revo menu, right click on it and choose Uninstall, even if the uninstaller fails, just click next to remove all the game's remaining from the registry and from your HDD


----------

